# Preseason Game 7: Rockets at Spurs



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I dont have any fancy game thread for this, but i just wanted to point out my friend got tickets yesterday so we will be taking a road trip to san antonio to see the game :biggrin:

and this is good news for me


> On Friday, when the Rockets end their preseason schedule in San Antonio, Rick Adelman plans to begin using a playing rotation closer to the one he will have for the start of the regular season. That made Wednesday's game his last chance to experiment.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5243614.html

looks like i will be able to see the big guns play


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:azdaja:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> :azdaja:


I couldnt wait for you to make the game thread much longer. I have class tomorrow morning, then i have to go shopping to buy some rockets gear to wear, then drive to san antonio so i had to make sure i mentioned this tonight


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pimped Out, you are obligated to take pictures and videos of the game.

I really would like to see how our rotation would be and how well it will match up against the Spurs. I wish the Spurs push out their regular season rotation also.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Pimped Out, you are obligated to take pictures and videos of the game.
> 
> I really would like to see how our rotation would be and how well it will match up against the Spurs. I wish the Spurs push out their regular season rotation also.


they wont. the spurs are the tail end of a back to back


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If Timmy plays I'm sure he will let Scola know who the top dog at the PF position is in the NBA.

The cool thing is that Yao will let Timmy know who the MVP of the league will be this year as well.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> I couldnt wait for you to make the game thread much longer. I have class tomorrow morning, then i have to go shopping to buy some rockets gear to wear, then drive to san antonio so i had to make sure i mentioned this tonight


It's ok. I couldn't do it either way. :biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> If Timmy plays I'm sure he will let Scola know who the top dog at the PF position is in the NBA.
> 
> *The cool thing is that Yao will let Timmy know who the MVP of the league will be this year as well*.


Hell ya :clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Watching the game now!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

24-31, down 7 in the first quarter. I missed most of it so I can't say anything.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

50-36. Spurs up. Their Js just keep falling. We ahve like 20+ points in the paint and they have like 8.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Woo Bonzi hit 2 3s.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bonzi had a buzzer beating 3 to make him 3/3 from beyond the arc. 4th quarter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang 9 points behind we have alot to do to be up there in the top 5 teams let alone win the championship.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This game is over. Got me all excited for nothing.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought the Rockets were going to win today. It's only a preseason game. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I havn't seen any games this season

But can someone tell me if Yao is having trouble? I always glance at the boxscore and never see Yao have over 20 points.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao only played 26 mins & he got 12rebounds & 12 points

I know this is kinda optimistic.

But how good would it be if Yao became a 20ppg 15rpg player.

I think if he really exerts himself then 15rpg is within him.

Plus with Scola, Wells, Francis & posibly James joining the rotation there will be more ways to the basket than before. So Yao scoring less isnt such a bad thing.


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

*Really dissapointed with the rockets*. There was not a single rocket player who wanted to win this game. I was fine when the rockets A lineup and the spurs semi A linup(no ginobili) played and the roxs were down just by 6 at halftime.But when roxs A lineup and their B lineup played in the 3rd, and when the *spurs were up by 15*, that got me fuming:mad2:. Not a single guy had the urgency to win this game. Not tracy, not yao, not even shane.Aren't we supposed to be a championship contender? Not if we lose to san antonio's scrubs.

I know this preseason. It doesn't matter or whatnot but celtics today didn't play like it was preseason. Even though the celts added a lot of new players(KG, Ray Ray, Posey, House, Big Baby)they all had better chemistry than us. In that game, All of the big Three wanted to win the game. The cavs cut lead to three or two, but the big three always had an answer.KG especially impressed me. he was also playing in fourth quarter even after the game was decided. While our stars were scared to lose to the spurs All-scrub team. Also was impressed by Paul Pierce, guarding Lebron and limiting him to 17 pts in 35 minutes. While finley and barry were destroying t-mac with threes. I know were concetrating on lot more on offense this season, but when its not working should we concetrate on defense. Yao and dikembe were giving wide-open shots to everybody on the spurs frontline. A fly-bye or hand up is all I'am asking. 

I am not comparing boston and the rockets, but aren't they the two *most improved teams* playing against the *nba finalists*. Hope this is a lesson for the rockets. talent alone doesn't win championships. Offense and defence win championships. Today we played neither.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

McGrady's defense was horrible. He was biting on everything. We need him to start playing D like he was in his first season here.

Luther Head is still a terrible defender, too.

Yao looked OK. But he doesn't look comfortable at all in the high post. They're playing him pretty tight there, which makes sense, as he doesn't have any alternatives but to shoot or pass. He hasn't got any back-to-the-basket moves from there and he doesn't have the ability to drive.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I think this team's been taking it too easy this pre-season. The chemistry isn't quite there yet, and it may hurt us coming out of the gate this season.

Only the expected rotation guys played tonight, so you would assume that we know who our last 2 cuts will be already.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hey, I just got back.
T-Macs shot just wasnt falling all night. When he drove to the rim, good things happen. But I only remember him making like 2 jumpers. Luckily he was attacking more than he did at the end of last season. He also performed one of the worst flopping performances i have ever seen in the first half of the game.
James continued to look selfish with the ball. He looked great slashing to the hoop and finishing though.
Head makes bad decisions when he finds himself in traffic going to the rim. He does look good moving in a motion offense though.
They need to go back the the basics and just dump down low to yao on occasion and let him operate. He got the ball way to often 15 feet out around the elbow.
Wells looked good when he played, nailing threes and playing good D and being a handful down low. It looked like a lot of the time when he didnt have the ball, he wasnt doing much to get in position to get it. When he was moving though, he did a good job. I think Bonzi making the three ball consistently could be a huge part of the offense since it will make him a lot more effective when Yao is in the game.
Alston too some jumpers, especially in the first half, he has no business taking.

It doesnt look like stevie is going to crack the rotation. The rockets fans that were there wanted to see him at least in the closing minutes of the fourth quarter


----------



## shawnmaloser (Jan 29, 2007)

kinda off topic. pacers scored 140 pts without any overtime. two 40 pt quarters.very impressive. we couldn't even muster up one 25 pt quarter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

With this bad preseason game, I think the team needs to be blown up and start over....

:biggrin: I'll take Yao in Dallas. lol...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> With this bad preseason game, I think the team needs to be blown up and start over....
> 
> :biggrin: I'll take Yao in Dallas. lol...


why? you already got the best center not named shaq


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

shawnmaloser said:


> kinda off topic. pacers scored 140 pts without any overtime. two 40 pt quarters.very impressive. we couldn't even muster up one 25 pt quarter.


and took about the same # of shots too


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> and took about the same # of shots too


Too bad theyt didnt play San Antonio


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

the problem in this game was missing easy buckets. I don't know how many shots we must have missed under the basket. The Spurs shot over 50% and we barely made over 40%. We had more possessions than they did, but we just didn't convert. 

Also the defense in the second half can be blamed on rotations. There were about 15 "ole" plays by the starters that had JVG laughing at the tv because we fired him.

I am not going to panic over losing by 7 in a preseason game. We had more rebounds, more shots at the basket and more free throws than the other team. Those are signs that we have good players still trying to find their way in this new system.

Don't be surprised if we start out slow in November and are streaky. Especially since we play a lot of tough teams in the first few weeks.

 PO did you wear a jersey to the game?? I was looking for you when they panned to Rockets fans in the crowd.. of course I have no idea what you look like, but I was thinking of ya!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Highlights of every Preseason game are in here in case any of you missed. 

Let's go Rockets!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> the problem in this game was missing easy buckets. I don't know how many shots we must have missed under the basket. The Spurs shot over 50% and we barely made over 40%. We had more possessions than they did, but we just didn't convert.
> 
> Also the defense in the second half can be blamed on rotations. There were about 15 "ole" plays by the starters that had JVG laughing at the tv because we fired him.
> 
> ...


no, i wasnt. if you had known what to look for, we might of stood out. i have a shaved head and a goatee and my friend is a 330 pounder


----------

